# Can one take anti-diarrhea meds after colonoscopy ?



## JenniN

Is it advised to take things like immodium after the colonoscopy, to get things back to normal ?My doctor gave me two bottles of citrate of magnesia and a fleets enema, plus dulcolax pills, is it necessary to take the dulcolax ?? You think with the two bottles and the enema that would be enough.


----------



## Kathleen M.

A lot of how much you need to clean out may depend on how your stools are normally. And they really do want you to be squeaky clean in there....Usually the timing on all the laxative is such that the going is over when the proceedure starts after all they probably don't want you still having the runs when they are trying to work. The osmotics shouldn't keep you going once they get out of the body.Anyway I wouldn't take the Imodium "just in case" I would definitely wait for awhile after the proceedure and see how it goes. If by bedtime after the proceedure you are having problems then you may want to take something, but I think there is more of a tendancy to not go for awhile after a major clean out is over, so I'd tend to think that after the proceedure is over you probably wouldn't need the Imodium.K.


----------



## JenniN

Thanks Kmotus I am somewhat worried, about having an accident or something. My doctor several weeks ago put me on an antibiotic that left me with D for a couple of weeks, and that was horrible. I just don't want to relieve the experience. Thanks again, have you had a colonoscopy


----------

